# Loss of interest in Sex



## Kiwi_in_Canada (Dec 19, 2008)

This is probably a super common topic but I thought I'd post it anyway to get some fresh ideas.

My fiance and I have been engaged for 6 months, We had the most amazing sex life you could imagine! which is great because I'm an absolute sex fiend! and so was she! she actually broke up with her last boyfriend because she wasn't satisfied. So we're a match made in heaven. Not only that but we have so many common interests and we love doing everything together. I'm quite happy to say we're perfect for each other. We moved to Canada and the sex just..well died. It went from almost 2-3 times a day to 2-3 times a week, to 2-3 times a month to nothing. And she doesn't really seem interested in it either. 

When we do have sex it feels like she's just doing it to please me. Which I hate because if anything I put her pleasure before mine, and if shes not enjoying it neither do I. So I'm feeling so unsatisfied and frustrated and I'm very short tempered now. She makes excuses not to be intimate and its really starting to hurt me. Back when we were having regular sex it was just about always her initiating it, now she doesn't at all. I'm pretty sure if I didn't initiate it we'd never have sex.

What makes it worse is I'm starting to resent her for it. She doesn't have a job and is just hanging out at home. She hasn't even actually looked for a job! I'm patient though and have not presured her. On top of that I do all the cooking, and most of the cleaning. SO imagine how frustrated I get when I get home from work and have to cook dinner, while shes on facebook.

whats going on? is it my fault?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Kiwi_in_Canada said:


> whats going on? is it my fault?


It could be the move. why did you guys move? did she leave anything she loved behind? 

If she doesnt have a job, and istn looking for a job, and is spending all her time on facebook, she might be suffering from mild depression or something. if she's on facebook all the time i would guess she is lonely. 

sometimes women stop wanting sex b/c of built up resentment. i dont know if its your fault, or if its just something she is going through. 

My H rejected me a lot in intimacy when we moved, too. i also had to initiate all the time and it was no good. i think you should stop initiating. believe me i know it sucks. ive been there. but its better then you building up so much anger and being even more resentful later.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> It could be the move. why did you guys move? did she leave anything she loved behind?
> 
> If she doesnt have a job, and istn looking for a job, and is spending all her time on facebook, she might be suffering from mild depression or something. if she's on facebook all the time i would guess she is lonely.
> 
> ...



:iagree:

Also, do you suspect she is spending too much time on face book and has developed a relationship with someone there? Probably not physical, but emotional? I would seek answers there if you can without snooping.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

You need to know what is going on with the face book.... You may need a keylogger. For all you know she is having on line sex during the day. Either that or get a video camera and set up while your gone.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Doesn't matter who's fault it is. Don't marry her until you find out what's going on. Take it from a veteran, sexless marriages are no fun.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds like my situation. When we were dating she could not get enough wild hot crazy sex. 

Now, we are married and she moved to my town. She spends time on facebook and it's like she gets angry at me if I mention sex or suggest it.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Cone, I sent you a PM.


----------

